# cleaning tools



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

<P>do you still clean in a mud bucket?</P>


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Clean tools? I don't understand....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

So what do you have there - a drill operated water circulating pump?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Clean tools? I don't understand....


Precision taping...I dont understand


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So what do you have there - a drill operated water circulating pump?


 some jobs yes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Smisner50 has a great idea for cleaning tools, in this thread here http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/my-home-made-portable-wash-station-1976/

Was going to set one up last winter, but we had a tropical winter last year. So I never got around to it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> <P>do you still clean in a mud bucket?</P>


Looks like a whole lot of something for nothing..Pitch em in a bucket of water then clean up when ya get home!

nice butt joint behind the cabinets !!!:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Looks like a whole lot of something for nothing..Pitch em in a bucket of water then clean up when ya get home!


 been using it for a year now and I cant do a big job with out it...I like it so much . On small jobs I use my 2nd sink in my shop to clean up:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Smisner50 has a great idea for cleaning tools, in this thread here http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/my-home-made-portable-wash-station-1976/
> 
> Was going to set one up last winter, but we had a tropical winter last year. So I never got around to it


thats cool


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

moore said:


> Looks like a whole lot of something for nothing..Pitch em in a bucket of water then clean up when ya get home!
> 
> nice butt joint behind the cabinets !!!:yes:


HAHAA i thought the same thing. To be honest i'd put that in my garage, to lug it around ona jobsite would be pointless. I just clean them the best i can take them home and wash them there. Good idea though:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Looks like a whole lot of something for nothing..Pitch em in a bucket of water then clean up when ya get home!
> 
> nice butt joint behind the cabinets !!!:yes:





DLSdrywall said:


> HAHAA i thought the same thing. To be honest i'd put that in my garage, to lug it around ona jobsite would be pointless. I just clean them the best i can take them home and wash them there. Good idea though:thumbup:


Exactly my thoughts.
I'm never going to start lugging around a portable wash station to clean my tools at work. If I really want to clean my tools that bad I'll throw them in the back of the truck and bring them home to clean.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> HAHAA i thought the same thing. To be honest i'd put that in my garage, to lug it around ona jobsite would be pointless. I just clean them the best i can take them home and wash them there. Good idea though:thumbup:


 I have one in my garage also and but this one has wheels so it not that hard to pull around also I have a trailer so that makes it easy to take form job to jod some times the sink just sits out side or it stay inside my trailer and I run a water line to it


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

I typically use about four or five Mud Buckets on a decent sized job: one or two for mixing (depends how much mud and what type I need - taping/finishing), one with clean mixing water, and one for rinsing tools. Stacking four or five buckets is easy to transport in the back of my truck. That being said, I don't have a large tow behind trailer like you which would afford me a few more luxuries - like a plumbed wash station - which is very cool by the way. I mean, heh, if you want to move it around and you have room for it, and you see the value in it, why not right? 

You're definitely not the first person to see value in a portable wash station. We actually sell the Apla-Tech Electric Washstation for a pretty penny:










A lot of jobsites are under strict EPA regulations, and contractors are not allowed to clean tools onsite. Sure, you can take them home with you, but a system like this allows you to easily clean them at home too. For example, I've cleaned tools in my driveway before (and if my neighbor would have seen me, you know she would have been calling the city) and still made quite a mess. This rolling unit allows you to concentrate all of your waste/mess in one place and then empty it from the bottom. The grate inside the tank allows you to keep your Angle Heads, Flat Boxes, Pans, Knives, whatever, clean and ready to go. The mud settles at the bottom of the hopper while the water stays relatively clean for washing. The handy trigger spray gun and splash guard makes it all really easy.

Not sure how this ended up sounding like a sale pitch on the Washstation, because that wasn't what was intended. I commend ICEROCK for engineering something that works for him. It is EASIER not to mess with any type of cleaning solutions/station at all... but we all know that EASIER isn't always the best way either.

In the end, thanks for sharing your ideas Rich. I'm impressed that you have engineered a system that works for you. Looks like it cost far less than $1450 as well. 






icerock drywall said:


> <P>do you still clean in a mud bucket?</P>


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

if i had the space i would happily carry a wash station around with me. I HATE cleaning tools when i get home. it is the last thing i want to do at the end of a long day. good one icerock. by the way i have also always thought you have the best avatar of anyone on this site. I'm not joking!!:thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> I'm never going to start lugging around a portable wash station to clean my tools at work. If I really want to clean my tools that bad I'll throw them in the back of the truck and bring them home to clean.


Hey Brian... I see that you just added an Apla-Tech Washstation to your shopping cart. What's up with that?  Just Kidding


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

walltools said:


> Hey Brian... I see that you just added an Apla-Tech Washstation to your shopping cart. What's up with that?  Just Kidding


I can give Moose boy this washing machine, not too good at cleaning tools, but he will clean all of moose boys beers out of his fridge:whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> <P>do you still clean in a mud bucket?</P>


 
I likes that!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually made a self cleaning bazooka tool....I got a piece of this stuff, put on one end cap, one screw cap, and made a handle..As I drive it cleans itself....



http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSZAjrr0HCdQcMcztMIGrgSEVfIjPm7LuV-40QMUcnCKrrt8E9n&t=1I


----------

